# 52 weeks of Sprout



## Lydia

*At 12 weeks when I picked him up*

:act-up:


----------



## Lydia

*At 13.5 weeks*

Taken an hour ago


----------



## MollyMuiMa

AWWWWWW!!!!!! Just gettin' cuter and cuter.............


----------



## Chagall's mom

He's as cute as his name, and he's sprouting so well!


----------



## Lydia

*At 14 weeks*

Thanks . I'm sitting at the mechanics with my puppy when he fall asleep. He will be 14 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Lydia

*Right after the first picture*



Lydia said:


> Thanks . I'm sitting at the mechanics with my puppy when he fall asleep. He will be 14 weeks tomorrow.


 he is really attached to me... I'm worried he will develop some kind of separation anxiety


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Awe he is sooooo cute!! I wish I had my Winter when he was that tiny and cute! I wouldn't worry about Separation Anxiety as long as you show him that being alone sometimes is good and not bad. You can do this by giving him yummy treats and toys when you leave. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp

He really is one cute puppy!


----------



## Lydia

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Awe he is sooooo cute!! I wish I had my Winter when he was that tiny and cute! I wouldn't worry about Separation Anxiety as long as you show him that being alone sometimes is good and not bad. You can do this by giving him yummy treats and toys when you leave.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the advice! Btw winter is a really cool name!


----------



## liljaker

Just be sure as you are bonding, that you are teaching "alone" time and leave and come back and don't make a fuss. They will understand it is a normal thing.

Of course, this is easier for me to say than do, but I always know WHAT I am supposed to do, but doing it is a bit harder. So, do what I SAY, not what I DO!!!!

By the way, that is one of the more adorable little toy poodles I have ever seen!


----------



## Lydia

*@ 15 weeks*

I sneaked a pix of him in his crate. Sorry about the late posting, having tech issue


----------



## Lydia

*Another 15 week picture*

I took him to dinner last week (don't worry I didn't give him human food), but he sat at the edge of the table looking like this throughout the whole meal.


----------



## Ciscley

That first 15 week photo is adorable. Little sleepy sprout.


----------



## Carrie-e

That is one cute little guy,I love his name too,it's great!


----------



## KellyL

Sprout is a cutie!


----------



## P2alix

Aww sprout is such a cutie. How sweet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj

Oh my gosh is he cute !!! Such a pretty face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lydia

*16 weeks*

Went to the vet last week and he measures 3.2lbs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I just wanna smoosh that cute little face!!!!LOL!


----------



## Rhett'smom

Can we just eat him up??!!! He is soo sweet!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lydia

*12 week old video*

I will upload his picture later this week when I find a chance to take a picture of him....but in the mean time here is a video of him when he was 12 week old . 

Sprout at 12 week old - YouTube


----------



## Lydia

*@17 weeks*

I think it's time for a haircut:act-up:


----------



## Lydia

Rhett'smom said:


> Can we just eat him up??!!! He is soo sweet!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Honestly, I'm tempted everyday


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

What an adorable little dumpling. And what a perfect name....so cute!


----------



## Lydia

*@ 17 weeks again*

Ok I trimmed his eye line this morning - I can see his eyes again


----------



## Rhett'smom

That face is so Darlin'... How can any one resist kissing and loving that baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lydia

*18 weeks*

...so sleepy


----------



## Ciscley

Aww, that itty bitty ear! I must stop looking at these threads after the dogs have gone to bed. They just do not understand why I wake them up for cuddles at 2am!


----------



## remster

Oh my goodness, he is just soooo cute! One of the cutest toys I have ever seen. I love that video of him playing peekaboo, almost like a human baby!


----------



## P2alix

What a cute character I just want to squeeze him and luv him adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

What a cutie patootie! Love him!


----------



## Lydia

*19 weeks*

Sprout just got groomed(so I am a bit picture happy) and I decided not to shave him. He weighs a bit less than 4 lbs so he will be 5 lbs when matured. I am a bit worried that he is a tiny toy, cuz I've heard they are not that healthy... Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Lydia

*19-1*

1st picture


----------



## Lydia

*19-2*

2nd picture


----------



## Lydia

*19-3*

3rd picture


----------



## Lydia

*19-4*

4th pix


----------



## Lydia

Ciscley said:


> Aww, that itty bitty ear! I must stop looking at these threads after the dogs have gone to bed. They just do not understand why I wake them up for cuddles at 2am!


I know what you mean! :act-up:


----------



## Lydia

Ciscley said:


> Aww, that itty bitty ear! I must stop looking at these threads after the dogs have gone to bed. They just do not understand why I wake them up for cuddles at 2am!





remster said:


> Oh my goodness, he is just soooo cute! One of the cutest toys I have ever seen. I love that video of him playing peekaboo, almost like a human baby!


Thanks for viewing the video...I'm trying to teach him to do that on command. So I can insert comments and make him cover his face....


----------



## Lydia

*Week 20!!*

Sprout running and playing around the yard


----------



## Lydia

*20 weeks cont.*

After running


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh my goodness, he is sooooooooooooo darling! I ALMOST miss having an itty bitty puppy around! (but really glad I'm through that stage!)


----------



## Lydia

*21 weeks*

Why can't I go play?


----------



## Lydia

*22 weeks*

I decided to try my hand in grooming my dog...it was sorta scary bringing a shaver to him. But here is the before and after picture.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Awwww he is so adorable! He looks great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lydia

*23 weeks*

Sprout and his favorite toy


----------



## Dallasminis

He is absolutely precious! I have just gone through all his pictures....it is going to be so much fun watching him grow up and more!


----------



## Chagall's mom

I could so eat him up!! I am very fond of sprouts, your Sprout in particular. He's a real cutiepatootie!:dog:


----------



## liljaker

How adorable and I love seeing him grow!!!! I want to give him a big hug.


----------



## Lydia

*24 weeks*

Thanks for all the comments! 
He is a sweet heart, just whines a lot and wants a lot of attention. I never had a poodle before, do they become more independent when they grow older? 

Just want to know because he gets really stresses out when I'm not around. 

Any input will be greatly appreciated!!!

Here is a very sweet picture of him :act-up:


----------



## Lydia

*25weeks*

Sprout chewing on a raw hind ... He stood like this for a good 10 mins- he is so weird and funny. Btw - we are a Bruin family


----------



## Lydia

*25 weeks cont*

Here is another one ...


----------



## Suddenly

He is just too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche

The cuteness of fluffy poodle!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

He is so cute!! I love his jersey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lydia

*26 weeks*

At the vet's office


----------



## MollyMuiMa

He is just the cutest!


----------



## Lydia

*Black 27th week*

Sprout got fixed this week. The vet told me that he had cryptorchidism, so it had to be done. I was going to do it anyway, but apparently this type of surgery was more evasive. I can't help but feel like there was a pit in my stomach when I left him at the vet's office for the surgery, and I still feel awful that I put him through this.

To top it off, Sprout came home and every so often would have short whimpers , like something tragic happened to him. He was also having nightmares for the past couple nights - the last time he had nightmares was when he first left his mom and siblings 

On a brighter note, I told him it wasn't me and it was the evil lady in blue gown that did this to him, and I also told him i think he is styling his new cone... this seems to brighten his day.


----------



## Rhett'smom

Poor baby!!! Nightmares and the cone of shame!!! Sweet hugs and kisses for a speedy recovery!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster

Aww, poor guy.  We felt terrible when Beau went through that. But I remember him healing up and being back to his normal self after just a few days, so there's a bright side. I hope Sprout heals up quickly too! Give him lots of poodle hugs for us.


----------



## Lydia

*28 weeks*

Ok ... So Sprout is still wearing his cone, so I didn't take any good pictures. But he was whining and I walked over with a camera (since I thought I should turn in my "52 weeks of...Homework") , and witness sprout taking his favorite toy and dropping it in his bowl....wonder he was trying to tell me something :/. Lol


----------



## Lydia

*28 weeks cont*

A close up of a drowning toy...


----------



## Lydia

*29 weeks*

Cone of shame is off, so we went for a 4 mile hike along the coast. Big accomplishment for a toy


----------



## Carrie-e

He did do well! I had a toy for 16 years and until he was about 11 or 12 he still went on long walks,it was only when he went completely blind he wouldn't walk on his lead anymore and I had to carry him!


----------



## Lydia

*30 weeks*

Why does my dog look like a muppet?


----------



## KidWhisperer

He's adorable!


----------



## Lydia

*31 weeks*

Imagine my surprise when sprout jumped out of his 17 inch playpen, when I was heading out to work. I don't want him having full rein of the house when I am gone so I started to shop for pet fences that are at least 20 inch tall. The problem with this is the area I have him setup is a fairly unique L-shape area, (with wall unit shelves that restrict me to a max 20") and I couldn't find any pet gates that fit the bill. So over the weekend I went to Home Depot and built one myself. Here is a picture of him in it after trying to jump out and failed in his newly built fenced playpen. Human:1 sprout:0 :aetsch:


----------



## Lydia

Carrie-e, I love your story! So much heart, having a dog till his old age and carrying him. I want to be able to give Sprout a full life too.


----------



## remster

Lydia said:


> Imagine my surprise when sprout jumped out of his 17 inch playpen, when I was heading out to work. I don't want him having full rein of the house when I am gone so I started to shop for pet fences that are at least 20 inch tall. The problem with this is the area I have him setup is a fairly unique L-shape area, (with wall unit shelves that restrict me to a max 20") and I couldn't find any pet gates that fit the bill. So over the weekend I went to Home Depot and built one myself. Here is a picture of him in it after trying to jump out and failed in his newly built fenced playpen. Human:1 sprout:0 :aetsch:


Aww haha, the poor guy looks so defeated in that picture. That's impressive that he can jump that high. I guess I shouldn't be surprised; poodles are really agile...


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Hey that playpen 'fence' looks really good! And if it does the job....so much the better!
The things we do for our poos huh?!!!!!


----------



## Lydia

*32 weeks*

Not a glamour shoot, but I figure every dog picture collection have to include one bathing picture. Here is one of Sprout fight-or-flight picture when coming face to face with an blow-dryer after a bath.


----------



## Lydia

*33 weeks*

My favorite moments shared with sprout is when he is falling asleep


----------



## Lydia

*Zzz asleep*

Sleepy sprout


----------



## Lydia

*34 weeks*

Pick me!


----------



## Lydia

*35 weeks*

Please give me the treat...


----------



## Lydia

*36 weeks*

For some reason sprout looks angry with his new hair cut


----------



## genuineljl

Absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Lydia said:


> For some reason sprout looks angry with his new hair cut


:lol: Maybe not angry, just a bit uncertain? He's just too cute for words!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

AW Sprout! It's okay, you still look cute!


----------



## Lydia

*37 weeks*

Went to Napa Valley this holiday, and took Sprout with me. Here is a picture of sprout with the vineyard as a backdrop.


----------



## Lydia

*38 weeks*

Sprout looks like a greedy hamster in this picture


----------



## Lydia

*Additional pix*

Here is another hamster pix


----------



## Lydia

*39 week*

Sprout meets another poodle at doggie play date


----------



## Lydia

*Additional pic*

 poodles playing


----------



## Lydia

*Week 40!*

12 more weeks to go and I would have complete this challenge! Here is a picture of Sprout with me on a hike. He walked with his leash for maybe 3+ miles. But I carried him when there were too many big rocks for him to cross. Here is a picture of him in the bag pack, and another on a huge rock posing like the lion king.


----------



## Lydia

*40 week cont.*

On top of a big rock


----------



## cjay

Love the backpack photo! Great job with the 52 week challenge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lydia

*41 weeks*

Fall asleep on the sofa and sprout slept with me. Woke up with him attacking my face around 7am... Lol I also think sprout has a bed hair in the morning.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

You have done the greatest job in keeping up this thread! Sprout is a darling!


----------



## Lydia

*42 weeks*

Sprout is so cat like... He likes to sit next to me when I work, sometimes he even just sits on my keyboard


----------



## Lydia

*42 weeks cont*

I had someone baby sit my dog two weeks ago... I guess they didn't comb him everyday. Unfortunately, his fur got all tangled. I finally couldn't stand it so I shaved him down. I know post this week already, but I really like this picture so I'm posting his new haircut picture.


----------



## Suddenly

Love all your pictures!! Sprout is adorable! Oh the hiking picture in the backpack is great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

Sprout is über cute!


----------



## Joelly

So cute!! Love the lion king picture. Keep the picture coming. I really enjoy them.


----------



## liljaker

New haircut pictures is adorable! He is so sweet.


----------



## Lydia

*43 week*

Action shot


----------



## Lydia

*44 weeks*

Sorry about not posting last week but I just post his 43 week picture up. And here is his 44th week picture - can't believe that with 8 more posts he would be a full year old. Here's a pic of him sleeping on my pillow. I have to keep pushing him off at night from laying across my pillow - I think he likes it because it's memory foam pillow.


----------



## jlf45764

Awww Sprout is sooo cute! Love all of his pictures!


----------



## hopetocurl

My mom is snowed in with us....she and I just looked at all of the Sprout pictures. He is so adorable! It helped me solidify, I definitely want a light colored tpoo. Those dark eyes against the white.... Make me melt!


----------



## Lydia

hopetocurl said:


> My mom is snowed in with us....she and I just looked at all of the Sprout pictures. He is so adorable! It helped me solidify, I definitely want a light colored tpoo. Those dark eyes against the white.... Make me melt!


Originally I wanted a darker apricot toy poodle, but I couldn't wait anymore when I saw how cute sprout is - so I settled with a lighter apricot. I hope you get your poodle soon - and remember to post pictures too


----------



## Lydia

*45 weeks*

His expression makes me laugh


----------



## Lydia

*46 weeks*

Sprout playing fetch - 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## hopetocurl

So cute!! love the way his ears pop-up.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

That face!!!!! Too too CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Lydia

*47 weeks*

Sprout looking miserable when confined in his play pen...


----------



## Lydia

*48 weeks*

He makes me melt


----------



## Lydia

*49 weeks*

Time for a haircut again?


----------



## hopetocurl

Sprout is that you in all of that hair?

He's so cute...hope you keep posting pictures of him after 52 weeks!


----------



## Lydia

*50th week*

Sprout - perhaps the pillow is too big?


----------



## Lydia

hopetocurl said:


> Sprout is that you in all of that hair?
> 
> He's so cute...hope you keep posting pictures of him after 52 weeks!


I will! Thanks


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I can't believe how grown up he is getting! He is so adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lydia

*51 weeks*

One more week to go... Sprout and his new frisbee toy


----------



## Lydia

*Happy birthday Sprout!!! 52 week*

I brought doggie ice cream and celebrated Sprout's bday right before midnight.


----------



## hopetocurl

Love it!


----------



## Lydia

*Happy birthday Sprout, cont...*

Sprout waiting patiently for me to take pictures before he can have the ice cream


----------



## Lydia

*Thanks everyone, 52 week final post.*

I just want to take the time to thank everyone for following 52 weeks of Sprout. I notice many of you were following his picture update every week, and it helped kept me motivated in posting his pictures. Amongst these people I would like to thank includes, Chagall's mom, remster, liljaker, Joelly, Mollymuima, poodlecrazy#1, Rhett's mom, cjay, Ciscley, Carrie-e, lovingtoypups, hopetocurl, tiny poodle, and many other more. If I didn't mention you personally - I apologize. There is just a lot of names 

I will continue to post updates on Sprout, but probably occasionally and probably start a new thread as "Sprout's year two". Please continue. To support my post! Thanks again!


----------



## remster

Happy birthday Sprout! What a good boy, waiting patiently for his ice cream treat.


----------



## Lou

Happy birthday Sprout!!! 

You are one beautiful poodle!!!! And the icecream-with-a-candle picture is sooooooo adorable!! 

Ps. You also have one of the cutest noses i have ever seen!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

Oh, Sprout, you are such a little love! :love2:You fill your momma's heart and ours to the brim.* H*appy Birthday, little one!:cake:


----------

